# Tires psi



## the 100 octane kid (Dec 4, 2003)

Ok if my tire ask for 51 psi. Do i put in 51 psi or 32 psi?


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Tires psi (the 100 octane kid)*

i would go with 40 or 45psi


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Tires psi (the 100 octane kid)*

Your tires talk to you?
Inflate them to the pressure specified by your car. Look for a sticker with the recommended inflation pressures.


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Tires psi (the 100 octane kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the 100 octane kid* »_Ok if my tire ask for 51 psi. Do i put in 51 psi or 32 psi?

The 51 psi figure is the MAXIMUM tire pressure the tire is RATED for, NOT the proper pressure for your car. *As noted above, use the air pressure on the door jamb sticker on your car.*


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

have you upgraded to larger wheels (17's-18's)? if so, there is no set PSI but a widely common practice is to take the nuber listed on the car, and then add 2psi for each inch you add to the wheel diameter.


----------

